# Interesting Finds I Thought I'D Share



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

I wanted to share a couple of pictures of recent finds.

I have had the Vesta for my wife for some time (thanks to martinus scriblerus). It is the companion watch for the Hamilton Electric Altair, pictured on page 132 of Rene Rondeau's book. I found the band on ebay on another ladies hamilton watch, so picked it up as a surprise for my wife. She was very happy to have a watch as rare as some of mine.

The other watch is a pretty rare Hamilton Electric Saturn in 10K White Gold Filled case with black dial. It was ebay number 180396507610. The pictures were poor, so was thrilled when I received it.

harleymanstan


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Interesting stuff! Really like that Electric Saturn!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice to see the band for the Vesta. That was a real find.

I do not own a Saturn, although I have been looking. Nice one, especially in white gold.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice ones harleymanstan! :clap:

Got a couple of Saturns mysleft but I'm still lusting after a Spectra  . It's those concentric rings from 6 oclock that makes the Spectra so nice.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Nice ones harleymanstan! :clap:
> 
> Got a couple of Saturns mysleft *but I'm still lusting after a Spectra*  . It's those concentric rings from 6 oclock that makes the Spectra so nice.


The good thing about a Spectra is that, even though they are solid gold, the price is more reasonable than a Ventura for instance, and more in line with the GF Pacer. Good luck Paul.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments on the watches. Sounds like martinus_scriblerus and Silver Hawk might be able to do a little horse trading, and each have a Spectra and Saturn. :cheers:

harleymanstan


----------

